# RETRIEVER TRAINING with Judy Aycock and Danny Farmer---WOW!!!



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

For years I've wondered why there hasn't been a legitimate video done over the process of Force Fetching a well rounded retriever. WELL IT'S HERE, and in a BIG WAY!!! 

I just had the chance to finally preview my new (long awaited) training source "RETRIEVER TRAINING with JUDY AYCOCK and DANNY FARMER, produced by ReelRetrievers. What a cool DVD. In my opinion this video will come to serve as an excellent source for the common amateur training his/her retriever for hunting, hunt tests, or even field trials. 

The DVD is a fantastic step by step program for all trainers from the novice amateur to the seasoned pro. The video covers topics on reconditioning the basic commands of "sit', "come", and "heel" all the way thru "forcing to the ground". One of the neatest (brilliant) segments of the DVD is that the "hold" and "fetch" commands are done by 2 complete novice amateurs. As the video progresses Judy and Danny, 2 of the most successful trainers in Retriever Trial history, complete a HANDS ON step by step process of Force Fetching a Retriever to the ground. It amazes me how these two incredible trainers break down the Force Fetching process making it so simple that even a beginning, yet determined, amateur can take a young dog from "sit" to "fetch". 

I do wish that I had the opportunity to use this type of program 22 years ago when I first stepped up to the challenge of forcing my first dog. I was so lucky to stumble upon the DVD on Danny's website www.dannyfarmer.com. This is a great opportunity for people like myself (school teacher) to save a ton of money in getting my dog forced under a solid program taught by two greats of the game!!! 

Check it out!!!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

How is it different from Farmer Aycock Basics?


```
[B]Chapter 2 - Force fetch...Beginnings [/B]
1. Beginning of "Hold" 
2. "Hold"...finished levels 
3. Theories on the porch 
 • "Fetch" 
4. "Fetch" command 

[B]Chapter 3 - Force fetch...Advanced[/B] 
1.Theories on the porch - Intro to Pressure 
2. "Fetch"...advanced 
3. "Fetch" for the older dog 
4. "Fetch" ...Heeling Stick pressure 
5. "Fetch"...to a pile 
6. "Fetch"...from a stacked pile 
7. "Fetch"...from two piles 
8. "Fetch"...to "Back" transition 

[B]Chapter 4 - Basics E- collar conditioning[/B] 
1. Theories on the Porch 
 • Basic tools 
2. Introduction to the E-collar 
3. E-collar force to back pile
```


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Dustin,
The DVD is different from the "Basics" in that it is much more detailed with TONS of HANDS ON with the dogs. You see much more of the progression. I have both, and believe that this new Force Fetch DVD is fantastic AND WELL WORTH TRYING.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

David Maddox said:


> Dustin,
> The DVD is different from the "Basics" in that it is much more detailed with TONS of HANDS ON with the dogs. You see much more of the progression. I have both, and believe that this new Force Fetch DVD is fantastic AND WELL WORTH TRYING.


Cool thanks!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Is it done with beginner dogs ? Seems that that would be better than dogs that were already trained , to show the viewer the problems and pitfalls of FF a green student.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Jay Dufour said:


> Is it done with beginner dogs ? Seems that that would be better than dogs that were already trained , to show the viewer the problems and pitfalls of FF a green student.


Yea almost every dog on Farmer/Aycock Basics DVD is in the 20 month range it seems.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Where can you get it?


----------



## xtrema-2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Howard N said:


> Where can you get it?


http://www.dannyfarmer.com/dannyfarmer.com/Training_DVDs.html


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> Is it done with beginner dogs ? Seems that that would be better than dogs that were already trained , to show the viewer the problems and pitfalls of FF a green student.


Yes Jay, the dogs are beginner pups that are initially handled by completely novice trainers during the "hold"/"fetch" segments.


----------



## M.Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

I have Evan Grahams Smart fetch DVD and book, I like how things are laid out in his stuff how does this one compare???? 

I ask cause I will be FF my second dog in a few months and the more I can learn and prepare my self the better off the pup will be


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I ordered it yesterday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

The DVD is one tool in many that will help you do a better job in training your dog. Danny has been approached so much over the years for help with Force Fetch and since he believes this is one , if not the most important step in basics they focus only on that. The dogs are between 6 to 9 months of age. It is more detailed with more dog work being shown some with problems that arise. For example one dog was a panicky dog, just her nature, and had poor reactions at different times to several parts of FF.
They show you and advise how to deal with this and other situations. Judy goes into collar conditioning in more detail and demonstrations. 
I am a believer that you always gain from more information. I have put my hands on extensive material from all different resources. Sometimes I come away with a lot and sometimes not, but ALWAYS with something. They did use inexperienced trainers feeling that problems would come up
that would not if they had their hands on the dog in a particular step and they were right.
The collar conditioning will help those even with advanced dogs. All the dogs used in the DVD experienced the steps for the first time and their progression is shown through out. Extensive editing was done to find work that DID NOT go smooth as to hopefully help and address problems 
that we all have or will experience. Hope this helps answer questions about the DVD.


----------



## M.Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank You.... I am going to order one..


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Sylvia told me last early summer it was coming out. So girl is really that good, you said it was going to be great.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I received it yesterday. I've watched it a few times and its an awesome dvd. It has very detailed explanations on all the topics. It covers the whole subject of ff. You can tell they didn't use dogs that are trained on the matter. Highly recommend it. A must have. 

A person once told that I should never stop learning.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks David and Sylvia what a great resource for everyone's library.


----------



## MBellow74 (Jun 19, 2014)

Which is better... The basic DVD with force fetch or just the force fetch DVD?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

MBellow74 said:


> Which is better... The basic DVD with force fetch or just the force fetch DVD?


Both are very good.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Dustin D said:


> How is it different from Farmer Aycock Basics?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 This DVD is only Basics Does he have another DVD which goes through transition to PB etc. This is not a complete program as Lardy's??? Just a Basic???


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There is no such thing as pattern blinds in this program.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> 1- This DVD is only Basics
> 2- Does he have another DVD which goes through transition to PB etc.
> 3- This is not a complete program as Lardy's???
> 4- Just a Basic???


1: Yes
2: Don't know
3: No
4: Yes.

The 2 DVD program is 
DVD 1 - Basics Foundation
DVD 2 - Basics Foundations of Handling

Run Time: 360 minutes (6 hours)
*DVD 1 - Basics Obedience*

Preface 
1. General Principles 
2. The Puppy 
3. Theories on the porch 
• Birds vs Bumpers 
• Using commands with your Puppy 

Chapter 1 - Basics...Beginning obedience 
1. Intro to Leash / "Sit"/ The Choke Chain 
2. Beginning of "Sit / Stay" 
3. "Heel" command 
4. Fun Bumpers 
5. Introducing Pressure 
6. "Here" command 

Chapter 2 - Force fetch...Beginnings 
1. Beginning of "Hold" 
2. "Hold"...finished levels 
3. Theories on the porch 
• "Fetch" 
4. "Fetch" command 

Chapter 3 - Force fetch...Advanced 
1.Theories on the porch - Intro to Pressure 
2. "Fetch"...advanced 
3. "Fetch" for the older dog 
4. "Fetch" ...Heeling Stick pressure 
5. "Fetch"...to a pile 
6. "Fetch"...from a stacked pile 
7. "Fetch"...from two piles 
8. "Fetch"...to "Back" transition 

Chapter 4 - Basics E- collar conditioning 
1. Theories on the Porch 
• Basic tools 
2. Introduction to the E-collar 
3. E-collar force to back pile*DVD2 - Basics Handling*

Preface - Beginning Handling 
1. The Condition of your dog 

Chapter 5 - Double T 
1. Theories on the porch 
• Double T 
2. Back pile - Distance / Force en route 
3. Introduction to "Over" on Double T 
4. Sit Whistle /Come in Whistle 
5. Stopping on Double T 
6. Attrition 
7. Lining the back pile 

Chapter 6 - Wagon Wheels 
1. Intro to Wagon Wheels 
2. Wagon wheel casting 

Chapter 7 - Water force 
1. Theories on the porch 
• Water Force 
2. Water force to a back pile 
3. Introduction to "Over" casting 
4. Introduction to Swim by 
5. Water force "Back" 
6. Finished level / Diversions


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

Finally, Danny and Judy are getting some recognition for their great work. When there have been threads asking about training materials in the past, they are rarely and barely mentioned.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I'm having trouble finding this DVD. Anyone have a link where I can order it?


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

There are two dvds and both can be ordered on dannyfarmer.com


----------

